# Taking the leap! Planning a 10 gallon nano



## NewFishFiend (Feb 21, 2013)

Hello all! My name is Amanda and I have MTS. I have been keeping freshwater tanks for about a year now (75 gallon planted community, 30 gallon planted with 2 SAPs, 5 gallon male betta, and 10 gallon snail tank to feed the piggy puffers) and have decided to take the plunge into saltwater. I have been researching for months and buying equipment here and there. My husband has let me turn our formal living room into the aquarium room, how lucky am i!!!

I want to do a 10 gallon nano reef. So far here is my equipment:
10 gallon tank
Hydor pico evo mag circulation pump 180 GPH ( i bought 2 of these, one for mixing the RO/DI water and salt)
Current USA Nova extreme 2xT5HO saltwater light (36 watts 1x18watt 12k daylight, 1x18 watt 460 nm actinic)
Rio nano skimmer rated at 110 gph
API Saltwater master test kit
Marineland visitherm heater 75 watt
thermometer
Light timer
Caribsea Arag-alive special grade reef sand 10lb
API reef master test kit (im slightly OCD about water params)
100 GPD 5 stage RO/DI system
Elos aquarium kit for Magnesium
10lbs of Instant Ocean sea salt
Salinity refractometer

Some of the stuff is still being shipped to me so I am waiting until I have everything I need and then I am buying 10-15lbs of live rock.

Here's my plan. I'm going to mix my RO/DI water up with a powerhead and heater in 2 5 gallon buckets (how long does this need to mix? overnight? until dissolved?) After I have all the saltwater I need at all the right paramaters, I will lay my sandbed (wanting about 1 1/5-2 inches) and began aquascaping my LR ( I will have the base of the LR directly on the glass and put the sand around it). Here is another question, do i do this with some water in the tank or do i just do it as quickly as possible with no water and get water in it when done? (our vision is to have 2 10 gallon and 1 20 gallon nano reef tanks in the aquarium room. The 20 will be in the middle with kind of a wall of LR and corals with the 2 10 gallons on each side with their LR sloping up towards the 20 gallon tank. if that makes sense...)

Once i have it aquascaped and filled up, Im going to leave it alone and let it cycle for however long it takes. I know that with the amount of live sand and LR I plan to have I may not even see a cycle, but regardless I will wait atleast a month-2 months before moving on.

Next I will add my clean up crew. This is where I have ran into some hangups... to hermit crab or not to hermit crab. I have read the pros and cons from a couple of different places, but I just dont know... They are cute lil buggers. As of right now I am looking at this set up:
4 astraea snails
3 margarita snails
3 nassarius snails
1 blue leg hermit
2 scarlet reef hermits
1 peppermint shrimp
Thoughts? Opinions?

As for corals, I am not planning anything crazy until I am sure I got a grip on keeping my water params in close check (I'm mainly concerned with the salinity seeing as it's such a small tank. I live in alabama so my house stays at 72 degrees all the time. My freshwater tanks stay at 78 degrees constantly, I've never had a problem there. I plan to top off daily with RO/DI water and carefully monitor salinity as well as everything else. The water maintenance is one of my favorite things about fishkeeping. Am I nuts?) I don't think I want anything seen as a "weed" coral so no xenia and no GSP. I would like some mushrooms and ricordea. Maybe some leathers and somewhere down the line meat coral ( I LOVE these things lol). What do you all think?

I have planned long and hard for this and hope to start next week. Any suggestions? Does my setup and plan seem legit? Any foreseeable problems? Anything I am missing? I value the opinion of this site's members greatly and can't wait to hear your thoughts and opinion! Thanks for taking the time to read my book lol.

Also, how do you guys keep your mixed saltwater? Do you always have some mixed and stored or do you mix it as a need basis? If storing, what is the best way and wouldn't that cause some problems with evaporation and salinity? I'm trying my best to cover all my bases.


----------



## GwenInNM (Feb 2, 2011)

NewFishFiend said:


> Hello all! My name is Amanda and I have MTS. I have been keeping freshwater tanks for about a year now (75 gallon planted community, 30 gallon planted with 2 SAPs, 5 gallon male betta, and 10 gallon snail tank to feed the piggy puffers) and have decided to take the plunge into saltwater. I have been researching for months and buying equipment here and there. My husband has let me turn our formal living room into the aquarium room, how lucky am i!!!
> 
> I want to do a 10 gallon nano reef. So far here is my equipment:
> 10 gallon tank
> ...


Good for you, you're taking it slow and doing research! My experience with blue/red legged crabs is that they will kill nassarius snails. I've seen them do it, and it really makes me mad, because I do want my nassarius snails:evil: I'm not sure if they just kill them for the shell (all mine have moved into nassarius snail shells) and/or for the meat. So, be warned. I've been thinking about throwing my crabs in my sump. You can scape without water, as long as you don't take "forever" and let the LR dry out. I believe 20 minutes out of water is fine. Many probably go longer 

Also, re. mixing salt. It's advised to let mix overnight or for 6-8 hours. You will always top off with freshwater, because evaporation does not take salt out of the tank, so you only need to mix salt if you are doing a water change. Because you're tank is so small, you probably will need to do regular water changes, and you'll find what will work for you. You want to keep your nitrates at 0 and with live rock (get as close to 10 lbs of it) you'll have no problem doing that. 

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## NewFishFiend (Feb 21, 2013)

GwenInNM said:


> Good for you, you're taking it slow and doing research! My experience with blue/red legged crabs is that they will kill nassarius snails. I've seen them do it, and it really makes me mad, because I do want my nassarius snails:evil: I'm not sure if they just kill them for the shell (all mine have moved into nassarius snail shells) and/or for the meat. So, be warned. I've been thinking about throwing my crabs in my sump. You can scape without water, as long as you don't take "forever" and let the LR dry out. I believe 20 minutes out of water is fine. Many probably go longer
> 
> Also, re. mixing salt. It's advised to let mix overnight or for 6-8 hours. You will always top off with freshwater, because evaporation does not take salt out of the tank, so you only need to mix salt if you are doing a water change. Because you're tank is so small, you probably will need to do regular water changes, and you'll find what will work for you. You want to keep your nitrates at 0 and with live rock (get as close to 10 lbs of it) you'll have no problem doing that.
> 
> Welcome to the forum!


Gwen, that is what I've read that hermits will kill snails and fight with other hermits as their need to move to a bigger home increases. The remedy to this, so I've read, is to make sure you have different size, empty shells for hermits to move to. IDK if I want a bunch of empty shells cluttering up my aquarium, and I definetly do not want to waste money on snails just for them to eventually wind up as an expensive home for hermits. There is a lot of mixed reviews on whether hermits are a + or - in a reef tank. One major plus is seeing them eating up different types of bad anemones and algea that snails don't usually readily take.


----------



## GwenInNM (Feb 2, 2011)

NewFishFiend said:


> Gwen, that is what I've read that hermits will kill snails and fight with other hermits as their need to move to a bigger home increases. The remedy to this, so I've read, is to make sure you have different size, empty shells for hermits to move to. IDK if I want a bunch of empty shells cluttering up my aquarium, and I definetly do not want to waste money on snails just for them to eventually wind up as an expensive home for hermits. There is a lot of mixed reviews on whether hermits are a + or - in a reef tank. One major plus is seeing them eating up different types of bad anemones and algea that snails don't usually readily take.


This could be true, but I have lots of empty shells, so I'm just not sure. I'm leaving all my empty shells of my nassarius, hoping they'll take those if the need arises, vs killing a snail:-D I still have a few left. I see them come out of the substrate when I feed.

Gwen


----------



## NewFishFiend (Feb 21, 2013)

Getting started. Got the rock, sand, and water in


----------



## NewFishFiend (Feb 21, 2013)

Another pic.


----------



## GwenInNM (Feb 2, 2011)

I love that rock shape on the left side! Looking very nice. Keep posting those pictures


----------



## NewFishFiend (Feb 21, 2013)

GwenInNM said:


> I love that rock shape on the left side! Looking very nice. Keep posting those pictures


Girl my husband is the aquascaping master hahaha. He and i glued those rocks together last night. We were very please with the results  thanks for giving us props on the hard work!


----------



## GwenInNM (Feb 2, 2011)

Ya' all did good!

Perspective is so interesting. Your tank looks like it could be huge :lol: Funny to think that is only a 10 gallon!


----------



## NewFishFiend (Feb 21, 2013)

GwenInNM said:


> Ya' all did good!
> 
> Perspective is so interesting. Your tank looks like it could be huge :lol: Funny to think that is only a 10 gallon!


that is so true. Hey guess what, I think we got a CLAM!!!! i'm naming him Will Ferrel


----------



## GwenInNM (Feb 2, 2011)

NewFishFiend said:


> that is so true. Hey guess what, I think we got a CLAM!!!! i'm naming him Will Ferrel


Strange/interesting to get a clam. :-? Any pictures? Love the name.

Gwen


----------



## NewFishFiend (Feb 21, 2013)

Will ferrell the clam


----------



## GwenInNM (Feb 2, 2011)

NewFishFiend said:


> Will ferrell the clam


Cool! I saw one of those once in my rock, but I couldn't get at it, and wasn't sure if it was alive or dead. Never have seen it since. Lost track I think with all the life I do see. I love saltwater!

Gwen


----------



## NewFishFiend (Feb 21, 2013)

Here is a pic of my aquarium room. The 75 gallon is in the family room


----------



## GwenInNM (Feb 2, 2011)

NewFishFiend said:


> Here is a pic of my aquarium room. The 75 gallon is in the family room


Nice. I like your room paint color and picture over tank too. Matching stands are nice! I assume you're now planning a tank stand for that little tank in the corner? He looks so lonely other there!:lol:

Gwen


----------



## NewFishFiend (Feb 21, 2013)

GwenInNM said:


> Nice. I like your room paint color and picture over tank too. Matching stands are nice! I assume you're now planning a tank stand for that little tank in the corner? He looks so lonely other there!:lol:
> 
> Gwen


Yeah that's Masta Betta. He was upstairs in the manroom on top of a shelf, but since the summer time, it's been hard to keep that room cool. His water was getting over 82 degrees so I moved him downstairs to keep it stable. My husband has been looking for a nice table to put him on, just haven't found one yet.

Also my hubby picked out the pictures and the paint color and did all the painting. I stained the stands


----------



## NewFishFiend (Feb 21, 2013)

oh hey, guess what i found today on my live rock.... a featherduster!!!! I named him tom. Then after more careful inspection, i found a whole colony of them on the other side of the rock. I didn't name those. lol


----------



## aussieJJDude (Jun 9, 2012)

Wow, your SW tank rocks!!! 
If it wasn't for the heater, i would think it is a 40 or something  
Can't wait to see were this goes


----------



## NewFishFiend (Feb 21, 2013)

I'm only in day 4 so no new updates other than the exciting lil critters i find when I actually have the time to look lol. I'll def post as i go along tho


----------



## GwenInNM (Feb 2, 2011)

NewFishFiend said:


> Yeah that's Masta Betta. He was upstairs in the manroom on top of a shelf, but since the summer time, it's been hard to keep that room cool. His water was getting over 82 degrees so I moved him downstairs to keep it stable. My husband has been looking for a nice table to put him on, just haven't found one yet.
> 
> Also my hubby picked out the pictures and the paint color and did all the painting. I stained the stands


LOL on the name of your Betta! I work with a teacher that named her's the same name! I wonder if that is the most common name for Betta's?


----------



## NewFishFiend (Feb 21, 2013)

GwenInNM said:


> LOL on the name of your Betta! I work with a teacher that named her's the same name! I wonder if that is the most common name for Betta's?


Oh I'm sure it has to be. I didn't realize how much I would love with fish when I got him. I was lazy with his name. Our female betta's name was Minaj. My stepdaughter named her. I liked that.


----------



## NewFishFiend (Feb 21, 2013)

*Updates!*

I only know how to post one pic at a time, but here is what i got now. Got Percy the clownfish, a duncan, a candy cane, and 2 different zoanthids. Tank is looking amazing. As you can see i changed the heater to a cobalt. Very very impressed with that heater.


----------



## NewFishFiend (Feb 21, 2013)

Duncan


----------



## NewFishFiend (Feb 21, 2013)

Candy cane


----------



## NewFishFiend (Feb 21, 2013)

Percy


----------



## NewFishFiend (Feb 21, 2013)

Tank with zoas, they are closed as i had just put them in and also it was dark.


----------



## aussieJJDude (Jun 9, 2012)

Wow, stop showing me these pics, they too good! :lol:


----------



## NewFishFiend (Feb 21, 2013)

Ill be glad when i have more big enough corals to hide the powerheads lol. But i am very happy with how they r coming along


----------



## NewFishFiend (Feb 21, 2013)

Okay, here's an update!


----------



## GwenInNM (Feb 2, 2011)

NewFishFiend said:


> Okay, here's an update!


Looks good. Are you purposely letting coraline algae grow on glass w/o cleaning? :-D How are your corals doing? Is that a Duncan I see? What kind of lights do you have over the tank? You have your trumpet coral placed up so high, is it doing well with that much light? Looks like you could use some more surface water movement. What's it like maintaining a nano tank? I'd love to try that, but my husband would :roll: and probably have a cow. :lol:

Gwen


----------



## Chesh (Feb 17, 2012)

Heehee, I was wondering the same thing - just found some updates here!
http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/saltwater-fish/update-10gal-nano-280866/page2/


----------



## NewFishFiend (Feb 21, 2013)

GwenInNM said:


> Looks good. Are you purposely letting coraline algae grow on glass w/o cleaning? :-D How are your corals doing? Is that a Duncan I see? What kind of lights do you have over the tank? You have your trumpet coral placed up so high, is it doing well with that much light? Looks like you could use some more surface water movement. What's it like maintaining a nano tank? I'd love to try that, but my husband would :roll: and probably have a cow. :lol:
> 
> Gwen


Hey! Ive experimented with different places in the tank for the candy cane ( trumpet). It has colored up the best right here. I have a hob skimmer that moves the surface water pretty well. How would i know if it's not enough? You know im still learning. The lights are t5ho's with leds for the sunrise/sunset effect. I have been lazy with the glass mainly because ive had to fight bryopsis in my tank and im trying my best not to disturb my corals anymore than completely necessary. Also, the magfloat doesnt get it all off lol. What's the best way to get it? That is a duncan up front. He is huge. Has grown like 6 new heads since ive had it lol. I have an ato on the nano because the evap was much more than i anticipated and since inwork 14 hours 3-4 nights a week i was afraid of salinity shifts. Now that ive kinda figured out the needs of my tank, maintaining it isnt too hard at all. The bryopsis is about to drive me crazy though.


----------



## GwenInNM (Feb 2, 2011)

NewFishFiend said:


> Hey! Ive experimented with different places in the tank for the candy cane ( trumpet). It has colored up the best right here. I have a hob skimmer that moves the surface water pretty well. How would i know if it's not enough? You know im still learning. The lights are t5ho's with leds for the sunrise/sunset effect. I have been lazy with the glass mainly because ive had to fight bryopsis in my tank and im trying my best not to disturb my corals anymore than completely necessary. Also, the magfloat doesnt get it all off lol. What's the best way to get it? That is a duncan up front. He is huge. Has grown like 6 new heads since ive had it lol. I have an ato on the nano because the evap was much more than i anticipated and since inwork 14 hours 3-4 nights a week i was afraid of salinity shifts. Now that ive kinda figured out the needs of my tank, maintaining it isnt too hard at all. The bryopsis is about to drive me crazy though.


I've not heard of bryopsis. What is that? I guess you'll know if you don't have enough surface movement if you get a film on top on the water. A powerhead pointed up toward the top will help this, but maybe it's not necessary. If you're corals are doing good, then let it go. I use a straight edge razor to scrape off coraline - it works well. Sounds like it's coming along well 

Gwen


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

Can you borrow\rent a sea hare from your local fish store? That will clear the bryopsis up right quick.I presume you are already dosing mag?


----------



## NewFishFiend (Feb 21, 2013)

badxgillen said:


> Can you borrow\rent a sea hare from your local fish store? That will clear the bryopsis up right quick.I presume you are already dosing mag?


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NewFishFiend (Feb 21, 2013)

badxgillen said:


> Can you borrow\rent a sea hare from your local fish store? That will clear the bryopsis up right quick.I presume you are already dosing mag?


Im on day 4 of dosing mag. Ive been raising by 100ppm every day but it seems nearly impossible to get/maintain my levels above 1500. Mag disappears quickly in my tank for some reason. I ordered the kent marine mag today because i read somewhere that it is the only mag supplement that will work to kill bryopsis. Idk if that is true but i figured id give it a shot. I was killing it with peroxide and that works really well actually but my birds nest and candy cane are where the bryopsis is and i didnt wanna risk damaging them with the peroxide. Bryopsis is very frustrating. It overtakes so quickly and grows into the crevices of the rock making it impossible to pull out :/
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

You might want to look into phosphate and nitrate stripping to starve out the bryopsis as well,at the very least the nutrient export will slow it down in growth. If you don't keep your calcium high in ratio to your mag and alk you might get a little precipitation .Just run your calcium and alkalinity a little higher than normal and your magnesium should level off for you after dosing.And as always what ever you do ,do it SLOW.Although I have raised at slightly more than 100 ppm mag in a day when I was doing the same thing. I heard the same thing about tech-M


----------



## NewFishFiend (Feb 21, 2013)

badxgillen said:


> You might want to look into phosphate and nitrate stripping to starve out the bryopsis as well,at the very least the nutrient export will slow it down in growth. If you don't keep your calcium high in ratio to your mag and alk you might get a little precipitation .Just run your calcium and alkalinity a little higher than normal and your magnesium should level off for you after dosing.And as always what ever you do ,do it SLOW.Although I have raised at slightly more than 100 ppm mag in a day when I was doing the same thing. I heard the same thing about tech-M


My phosphate and nitrates always read zero with salifert and api. Im sure the bryopsis growth skews that though. I am only feeding 3 days a week now, am drainig the excess liquid from my frozen food, skimming, and doing 1 gallon pwc once a week. My mag is over 1600 right now so ima just keep going like im goin. I have considered using phosban or some other media just in case. Im frustrated cause everything has always read zero


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

if you have growth in algae\bryopsis the phosphate\nitrate was used in the photosynthesis of its tissue,hence the zero reading. Basically it is a natural biproduct that is there,or "was there". I suppose if I were you I would just add more absorbtion media than I would normally and stay the course of mag saturation. All in good time it will right itself.


----------

